# Nguyên tắc cơ bản khi bố trí bàn thờ trong căn hộ chung cư



## victorianga (27/8/21)

Nguyên tắc cơ bản khi bố trí bàn thờ trong căn hộ chung cư Dù có hiện đại đến đâu thì mỗi ngôi nhà người Việt Nam đều muốn có chỗ để đặt bàn thờ. Vì thế, không gian thờ cúng là nơi bắt buộc phải nghĩ đến trong quá trình thiết kế một căn nhà, là những "phần cứng" của các căn hộ Việt Nam, cũng như bếp và khu vệ sinh. Tuy nhiên, hiện nhiều nhiều căn hộ chung cư không được nhà thiết kế và chủ đầu tư Giá căn hộ Stella Võ Văn Kiệt quan tâm đến điều này. Đa số khách hàng mua chung cư mặt bằng Stella Võ Văn Kiệt thường phải tự tìm kiếm một khoảng trống nhất định nào đó trong phòng khách hoặc không gian sinh hoạt chung, kê tủ thờ vào, hoặc gắn một trang thờ trên cao. Nhiều nhà cẩn thận hơn, đi lên tầng trên xem ngay chỗ nhà mình làm bàn thờ thì nhà người ta làm gì? Bàn thờ nhà mình có nằm bên dưới giường ngủ hay nơi trẻ em chạy nhảy chơi đùa không, vì sợ bị "động bàn thờ". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Với một chung cư có mặt bằng các tầng giống nhau thì thực ra không có nhiều những vị trí có thể đặt được tủ thờ, vì việc ngăn chia đã khá "cứng" ngay từ đầu. Tuy nhiên, việc không gian thờ cúng bố trí nhiều ít thế nào thì lại khá "mềm" vì mỗi gia đình có nếp sống, thói quen khác nhau, không thể áp đặt được. Có gia đình đặt tủ thờ kiểu cổ điển đồ sộ, gia đình khác chỉ cần một tấm đan bê tông hoặc khung gỗ treo trên cao. Khi chuyển đến chung cư mới, tủ thờ là vật dụng được dùng lại nhiều nhất vì yếu tố kỷ niệm, vì ít hư hỏng nhiều so với các vật dụng khác có va chạm thường xuyên như bàn ghế, giường tủ... Nhưng vì vậy mà nhiều lúc bộ bàn thờ cũ cũng trở nên rất lạc lõng trong không gian nội thất của căn hộ chung cư vốn khá hiện đại, “bỏ thì thương vương thì tội” là vậy. Vậy bàn thờ nên ở đâu trong căn hộ? Điều này tùy thuộc vào bố trí mặt bằng căn hộ, nhưng theo tôi có một vài nguyên tắc cơ bản sau: - Góc thờ, bàn thờ nên đặt trong khoảng giữa các mặt bằng căn hộ và không thuộc vào hẳn một phòng nào. Vì căn hộ không thể nào làm phòng thờ riêng biệt như trong nhà phố hay biệt thự, căn hộ nào cũng có khoảng đi lại ở khoảng giữa nhà, nên nếu khéo tính toán thì sẽ tránh tình trạng bố trí bàn thờ tùy tiện. Mặt khác, khoảng giữa các căn hộ sẽ không bị bí như trong các phòng đóng kín. Hơn nữa hiện nay nhiều căn hộ đã thiết kế theo kiểu trống hoàn toàn cho gia chủ tự ngăn chia, vì thế góc thờ nên làm bằng những vật liệu có thể tháo ráp đơn giản như gỗ, kính hoặc dạng tủ đa năng. - Việc chống ám khói cho trần và tường cũng khá đơn giản, chỉ cần tủ thờ thiết kế là loại có nóc bên trên thì sẽ giảm hẳn, vì khói bàn thờ không phải như khói bếp, số lượng ngày giờ thắp nhang cũng ít hơn đun nấu trong bếp. Có thể gắn một tấm kính bên dưới của nóc tủ (tức là làm một "tấm trần" cho tủ thờ) khi cần có thể tháo kính xuống lau chùi dễ dàng. Tôi đã từng thiết kế những tủ thờ như vậy và thấy rất hiệu quả. - Tủ thờ nên kết hợp với tủ trang trí trong phòng khách để có thể bố trí gần cửa sổ, tăng cường thông thoáng. Đồng thời không gian tủ thờ sẽ được hiện đại và tăng thêm tính tiện dụng, thay vì chỉ làm có mỗi một loại tủ thờ đồ sộ bằng gỗ chạm như hiện nay, vừa chiếm nhiều không gian Dự án Stella En Tropic, vừa không tận dụng được các công năng, lại có thể khó hòa nhập với nội thất căn hộ mới.


----------

